# a few from escambia



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

heres a few i got yesterday. most came on a little 1.5 in tube on a 1/32 oz head. it was a good day.



basnbud


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

nice fish,hows the water looking was about to head out to get some bait for tonight.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

its still a good bit stained, but it seem to slow em down any


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

didnt slow em down....


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

oh, and for the guys lookin for blue back herring, or elwifes......the lower end of the river is chock full of em.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

basnbud said:


> oh, and for the guys lookin for blue back herring, or elwifes......the lower end of the river is chock full of em.


How far south are the baits?


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

power plant south. bass hole cove was LOADED with ly. i saw em good in the hot ditch also. a fella with a sabiki rig could load up on the blue backs right now. they are 10-12 inches long. ly are two to three inches long.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Them blue backs are catfish candy


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

nice catch!!


----------



## v22glitter (Oct 28, 2014)

*New guy*

finally on the site lots of great information thanks :thumbsup:


----------

